# Help with the History and value of a Guaranty Quality Supreme Fleetwood Bicycle 1963 – 64



## rspack57 (Sep 12, 2020)

Any help with the History and value of a Guaranty Quality Supreme Fleetwood Bicycle 1963 – 64 - Thanks Bob

Original Goodyear Wing Foot “175” tires hold air with very good tread and no dry-rot
Wheels marked M.O. MFG. Co. (Murray Ohio Manufacturing Company)
Bendix RB2 Red Band Automatic 2 speed Hub
Union Diamond Tread Pedals made in Germany
Handlebar Stem marked A.S. - 66
Fenders and Chain are thick, sturdy
Very nice Mesinger Seat made in USA

Very low use with little wea*r*













red combo 4.jpg



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















red combo 3.jpg



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















red combo 2.jpg



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















red combo 1.jpg



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















IMG_6406.JPG



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















IMG_6375.JPG



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















IMG_6378.JPG



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















IMG_6398.JPG



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















IMG_6400.JPG



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















IMG_6402.JPG



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















IMG_6374.JPG



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


















IMG_6363.JPG



__ rspack57
__ Sep 12, 2020


----------



## Oilit (Sep 18, 2020)

Interesting. Most of the bike looks like a Murray, but the front fork looks more like a Schwinn, especially that chrome fork cap, even though it has decals to match the rest of the bike. I knew Schwinn and AMF used those forged forks, but I think this is the first time I've seen them on a Murray. And it looks like it has a mount for a caliper front brake, even though there isn't one on the bike. I've never seen that badge before either. Just from the looks, '60's sounds right, but it's in very nice shape, looks mint.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks like about $75 worth to me. Not terribly collectible but should make a decent rider. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 19, 2020)

That's definitely a Schwinn fork and stem. Fenders may be Wald, and that style Mesinger seat was used on Columbias and Ross bikes. I think this is someone's custom, a "resto-mod".


----------



## Oilit (Sep 21, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> That's definitely a Schwinn fork and stem. Fenders may be Wald, and that style Mesinger seat was used on Columbias and Ross bikes. I think this is someone's custom, a "resto-mod".



I wondered about that, but that decal on the fork isn't Schwinn. I'm guessing the forks came from Ashtabula Forge (mostly because they were the only makers I know of), but I thought that chrome fork cap was a Schwinn exclusive. But there were a lot of store brands, and I don't know who this bike was built for. If it's a "resto-mod", it's unusually well done.


----------

